# Potentialfreie digitale Eingangsklemme Beckhoff KL?



## xfred343 (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo,  ich habe bei einer Schaltung einen offenen Kollektorausgang, der aber nicht mit der 24V Spannung verbunden werden darf - gibt es von Beckhoff eine BK-Eingangsklemme, die sowas *potentialfrei *auswerten kann?


----------



## Heinileini (6 Januar 2022)

xfred343 schrieb:


> ... ich habe bei einer Schaltung einen offenen Kollektorausgang, der aber nicht mit der 24V Spannung verbunden werden darf ...


npn oder pnp? Welches ist das BezugsPotenzial? Maximale Spannung am OC? Maximaler Strom am OC?


----------



## xfred343 (6 Januar 2022)

npn, also Emitterschaltung (Emitter an Masse), ca. 18V, max. 100 mA


----------



## Heinileini (6 Januar 2022)

xfred343 schrieb:


> npn, also Emitterschaltung (Emitter an Masse), ca. 18V, max. 100 mA


Also "gemeinsames" BezugsPotenzial (Minus der BetriebsSpannungen) - bis auf die PotenzialTrennung.
Das Problem scheint also die BetriebsSpannung (der Steuerung) von +24V zu sein.
Welche BetriebsSpannung hat denn das "Gerät" mit dem OC? 12V? Wäre die verfügbar, um sie zusätzlich mit ca. 10mA (maximal 20 mA) zu belasten (OptoKoppler mit Vorwiderstand)?


----------



## xfred343 (6 Januar 2022)

brauch eine komplette Potentialtrennung, also auch keine Massen verbinden (es hängt ein Verstärker dran, der keine Brummschleifen haben will), gibts nicht eine Klemme mit einem Optokoppler-Eingang für z.B. 24V Eingang?


----------



## Heinileini (6 Januar 2022)

xfred343 schrieb:


> ... gibts nicht eine Klemme mit einem Optokoppler-Eingang für z.B. 24V Eingang?


Potenzialfrei finde ich nur bei Beckhoff-AnalogEingangsKlemmen.
Du schreibst "z.B. 24V Eingang". Ich hatte Dich so verstanden, dass Dein Ausgang keine 24V liefern kann.
Meine Frage war (sinngemäss) "wie viel denn dann (welche BetriebsSpannung an dem Gerät mit dem OC verfügbar)?".
Eine BastelLösung mit OptoKoppler kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2022)

> Eine BastelLösung mit OptoKoppler kommt nicht in Frage?



Ein industrietauglicher Optokoppler ist keine Bastellösung.


----------



## xfred343 (6 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Potenzialfrei finde ich nur bei Beckhoff-AnalogEingangsKlemmen.
> Du schreibst "z.B. 24V Eingang". Ich hatte Dich so verstanden, dass Dein Ausgang keine 24V liefern kann.


Ja, aber 18V sind eh auch schon genug (laut Beckhoff-Doku wird ja ab 8V schon HIGH erkannt); welche Analogklemme wäre passend?
sicher mit Optokoppler oder Relais ginge es auch, nur scheint mir das halt ein Teil zu viel

Hatt mal das Thema einen alten 220V Taster als Digital-In zu erkennen, da hatte ich auch zuerst an ein Relais gedacht, aber es ging ganz einfach mit der Klemme KL1722 (220V AC potentialfrei in), in sofern wundert es mich, dass es keine fertige digitale Klemme mit Optokoppler-Eingang gibt


----------



## xfred343 (6 März 2022)

So, greif mein Thema nochmals auf, werde jetzt eine meiner Beckhoff-Klemme 2x230V AC in KL1722 (sh. Bild, ist ja total aufwändig gemacht, wie man sieht werden die 220V mal sauber über Brückengleichrichter (4 Dioden), eine Widerstandskette und einen VDR "gefahrlos" gemacht und dann ohnedies auf einen Optokoppler und eine Anzeige-LED geführt) auf 5V Optokoppler umbauen, eigentlich unverständlich, dass ein so großer Anbieter wie Beckhoff keine Optokoppler-Klemme (z.B. für 5V, 24V etc.) im Angebot hat..

Soweit ich sehe, muss man anscheinend nur die Widerstands-Serienschaltung "verkleinern" und kann dann alles auf eine beliebige Eingangsspannung anpassen?


----------



## Plan_B (6 März 2022)

Die EL1034 ist potentialfrei, aber keine BK.
Alternativ könnte man mithilfe einer Potentialeinspeiseklemme eine oder mehere BK-Eingänge auf das passende Potential koppeln.


----------



## xfred343 (6 März 2022)

ah, super: Potentialeinspeiseklemme ist ein super Stichwort, stimmt - mit der könnte es gehen, seh ich mir noch


----------

